# Prayers Please



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Some of you may have noticed on KSL that a 13 year old girl is missing. This girl is my niece and our family is desperate to find out where she is. Please keep her in your prayers tonight.

Thanks

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=23677858&ni...man-police-conducting-search&s_cid=featured-1


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Prayers sent bax!!

I hope everything is okay!!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

+1 good luck.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I pray everything turns out alright.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Man… I hope she's okay Bax*. Please keep us posted.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Is there anything we can do to help?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Im not sure what can be done at this point. I am really fortunate to have 24 door to door salesmen working in that area right now, so I sent everyone of them an e-mail with her photo to show at each door. I hope it helps motivate somebody to step forward. I really hope that the police are right and that for some reason she sneaked out with a friend.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Prayers from my corner.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Shoot, that's rough. I was working a case in that Herriman neighborhood earlier today and was wondering what UPD was doing with their chopper in the air. Now I know. My thoughts and prayers are definitely with your family, and I definitely hope for the best. I'm going to make some calls, see if I can't get some coworkers to take some of my caseload so that I can go join in the search in the morning.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers sent to Brooklyn and your entire family Luke.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry Bax..... Hang in there. Very hard.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

+1 Thoughts and prayers.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks guys....

No new news.... this really sucks


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Good luck Bax* Hope everything works out for your family


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Just listened to the latest news conference from the sheriff. Nothing new. SUCKS! Hang in there Bax! Thoughts, prayers and tears from here!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your prayers and support!

I am so thankful that she was found last night. The details are pretty slim and I don't know much yet, but I know that she was found and returned thanks to everyone's prayers.

Thank you from the bottom of my heart!

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=23698156&ni...lice-investigation-continues&s_cid=featured-2


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yahoooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OOO°)OO


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad to hear she's back safe Bax.


----------

